# Cutting treads for deck stairs- Table saw or miter saw?



## Skippy (Jun 20, 2012)

Total amateur here. I need to replace the treads on my deck stairs. I was looking at 10" compound miter saws, but I've read that I may not be able to cut wood up to 6" with one (the treads are a little less than 6" wide). Is this something I should be using a table saw for or would I be better off with a miter saw? Also, I've read that table saws aren't for precise and smooth cuts but more suited for "ripping", so I'm not sure what my best option is. Thanks.

ETA: Would I be even more better off with a router? If I cut the pieces with a router, I'll also have the router for putting a slightly rounded edge on the treads.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure where you read about tables saws not be precise. I consider my table saw to be one of the most accurate tools in the shop.

You do not mention what others uses you would want to get out of any tool.

A 10 in Sliding Compound Mitre Saw should give you the 6in cross cut depth you are looking for. These treads are not very deep.

A 12 in Compound Mitre Saw (not sliding) should also give you 6in cross cut depth.

A table saw will allow you to rip stock (cut length direction) and cross cut, although for this you need a mitre gauge. Most table saws come with a mitre gauge. Cheap saws have cheap mitre gauges. Can be calibrated, but cheap ones may not be accurate for odd angles.

Table saws are typically 10in blade. So the depth of cut will be less than a 12 in mitre saw. May be the same as 10in mitre saw, depending on the design - motor off the side of the blade vs on top of the blade.

A router would be used to clean-up a cut. I would not consider "cutting" with a router. Can be done, but not the forte of the machine. Slow and may need a few passes.

You could cut the treads with a hand saw, and then use a router to clean up the cut. This would be your least expensive solution. It is not that difficult to cut if you get a decent hand saw. You just want some way to clean up the cut, either router, sander, etc.


----------



## Skippy (Jun 20, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You do not mention what others uses you would want to get out of any tool.


Yeah, I'm not sure, but I have other projects for this old house. I was _thinking_ about replacing my kitchen cabinets on my own, but I'm not sure if I'll be getting in over my head with that.




> You could cut the treads with a hand saw, and then use a router to clean up the cut. This would be your least expensive solution. It is not that difficult to cut if you get a decent hand saw. You just want some way to clean up the cut, either router, sander, etc.


I like this idea! I have a jig saw that I can use instead of a hand saw. Thanks!


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I would not buy a tool that costs more than $100 unless I have more uses for it than one job. You can rent a miter saw. But rather than renting a miter saw, I would probably buy a circular saw for $50-$75 to cut your stair treads.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Skippy said:


> Total amateur here. I need to replace the* treads on my deck stairs.* I was looking at 10" compound miter saws, but I've read that I may not be able to cut wood up to 6" with one *(the treads are a little less than 6" wide)*. Is this something I should be using a table saw for or would I be better off with a miter saw? Also, I've read that table saws aren't for precise and smooth cuts but more suited for "ripping", so I'm not sure what my best option is. Thanks.
> 
> ETA: Would I be even more better off with a router? If I cut the pieces with a router, I'll also have the router for putting a slightly rounded edge on the treads.


Your treads are made of 2 pieces of 6" wide stock, I assume? Any miter or chop saw will cut a 6" piece, 5 1/2" actual, of 2X. 

A handheld circular saw with a Speed Square will do an accurate job also.

A table saw would not be my first choice for that project, but with a good miter gauge it would work. :blink:

Router...NO. :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Jig saw, my last choice..... :thumbdown:


----------

